# Looking for finishers



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Were Doing some high end condos on Mt. Snow in Vermont. Theres a recent rush on some sold units and were looking for some tapers. If anyone lives in the area or surrounding towns and is looking for work please let me know. You can also email me at [email protected]. Just a little info about the job: we're starting end of July/beginning of august. 6 units all together. Approx 300 sheets per unit. All material and scaffolding will be provided. Work is picking up for us and we could really use the help. Thanks guys!


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll put out the word for you. I know about 10 different finishing companies who I employ from time to time. Maybe they will make the ride. What level finish are you doing and what kind of experience are you looking for?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

butcherman said:


> I'll put out the word for you. I know about 10 different finishing companies who I employ from time to time. Maybe they will make the ride. What level finish are you doing and what kind of experience are you looking for?


It's all level 4 finish and im looking for good work as it is high end million dollar condos for a builder that we do a ton of work for. Each unit has 4 high ceilings and one really high ceiling. All 9' ceilings. Any help is appreciated


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> It's all level 4 finish and im looking for good work as it is high end million dollar condos for a builder that we do a ton of work for. Each unit has 4 high ceilings and one really high ceiling. All 9' ceilings. Any help is appreciated


Wheres Mike fron NH?:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about an extended trip to Mass. in August but may have to put it off if I can't line up work....Vermont could work if you're looking for a hand for kinda sorta part time. I've done smooth-wall this one time


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm thinking about an extended trip to Mass. in August but may have to put it off if I can't line up work....Vermont could work if you're looking for a hand for kinda sorta part time. I've done smooth-wall this one time


Thank you slim but I'm more looking for someone from the area with at least a two or three man crew. Someone to build a relationship with as these condos are our 2nd and 3rd buildings there's 9 more going up in the course of the next few years so I'm kinda hoping to get to know a crew that I can give more work to for the entire length of the project.


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> It's all level 4 finish and im looking for good work as it is high end million dollar condos for a builder that we do a ton of work for. Each unit has 4 high ceilings and one really high ceiling. All 9' ceilings. Any help is appreciated


I trained some guys who started their own company. I taught them level 4. They went off on their own and down graded their work to level 3 to get work. They are definitely capable of level 4 but the price has to be worth it. There's only two companies I would trust to give you level 4 on high work. I will shoot them your contact info. You can work it out with them. These guys do work in Connecticut. I don't think Vermont is an issue for them.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

butcherman said:


> I trained some guys who started their own company. I taught them level 4. They went off on their own and down graded their work to level 3 to get work. They are definitely capable of level 4 but the price has to be worth it. There's only two companies I would trust to give you level 4 on high work. I will shoot them your contact info. You can work it out with them. These guys do work in Connecticut. I don't think Vermont is an issue for them.


Thanks buddy! What's their company I probably know the name if they do alot of work in my area. I may have already called them haha


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> Thanks buddy! What's their company I probably know the name if they do alot of work in my area. I may have already called them haha


I doubt you know them. They are out of NJ. If you called them I would know. Before I give out their company names I want to check with them to make sure they are OK with it. I will tell you this. They are both Hungarian. They are both insured and legal. I won't give their last names but their first names are Mike and Joseph. That's their English translations. Sound familiar?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

butcherman said:


> I doubt you know them. They are out of NJ. If you called them I would know. Before I give out their company names I want to check with them to make sure they are OK with it. I will tell you this. They are both Hungarian. They are both insured and legal. I won't give their last names but their first names are Mike and Joseph. That's their English translations. Sound familiar?


Nope I was guessing they were a company based in ct but I guess not. Either way send them my email and well see what happens. Thanks for the help. We've been going crazy trying to get all this work done. But I guess it's better than no work at all. Let's all hope the trend continues everywhere.


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Just to bring you up to speed. I just found out that Mike left the drywall business so you won't be hearing from him. I still have to get in touch with Joseph. I will keep in touch. Sorry I didn't pursue it this weekend. I wasn't feeling well so I wasn't making or taking any calls. I'll see what I can do tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------

